# Telematochromis Temporalis



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I've got a 100cm by 40cm by 40cm and am thinking of having a tanganyikan community setup.

I'm thinking of having a pair of neolamprologus caudopunctatus
A pair of Telematochromis temporalis

and 5 ocellatus shell dwellers in the middle.

+ synodontis petricola

Does this sound ok? Could I get single species of any fish as well. Has anyone experience with Telmatochromis temporals?

Any advice would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a small tank for so many species...39" US. Especially since they are all bottom/rock dwellers.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for replying. What would you recommend in this size tank?

I'm quite interested in the Telematachromis Temporals and just want to find out what his behaviour is like.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bristlenose72 said:


> Thanks for replying. What would you recommend in this size tank?
> 
> I'm quite interested in the Telematachromis Temporals and just want to find out what his behaviour is like.


Are these temporalis, or temporalis shell?

It doesn't matter too much, but there aren't many fish that you could keep with them in a 39" tank. Certainly not the species you've chosen. Maybe you could try some Neolamprologus brichardi or pulcher.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

I thought the neolamprologus brichardi or pulcher can become very aggressive in a community tank?


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

In what size group would you keep them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bristlenose72 said:


> I thought the neolamprologus brichardi or pulcher can become very aggressive in a community tank?


They can be. Not quite as aggressive as temporalis can be though....

I'd get four brichardi and four temporalis, with the aim of trying to get a pair of each.


----------



## Merciless (Oct 11, 2016)

How are your Temporalis doing?

I have a pair (They stay together) in a 125G with a pair of Julidochromis Ornatus and for the most part they leave each other alone. When there is any chasing going on it is the temporalis chasing the Ornatus.

I have only had the Temporalis for a couple of months but from what I understand is that they can be aggressive and hold their own.


----------

